# 2015 Rogue SL SiriusXM issue



## jimisandman (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello,

I am from Canada, but have any of you had issues with losing signal from SiriusXM when going near buildings? I mean like, I can pass by a 3 story building and lose signal. Heck even the other day there was a tractor trailer stopped at a red light.. I pulled up on its right(I was north of the truck) and while at the red light, I lost signal.

Isn't that a bit extreme? It's my first time having a vehicle with SXM, and it's a bit discouraging.
I called SXM and they did a refresh of signal, but that didn't do anything. 

Is this a known thing? 

Thanks,
Jimisandman


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

It's not really a defect, just physics. The further north you are of the equator, the more dependant you are on a clear line of sight south. It works great in Seattle, but if I get close to a big building or go under a bridge it cuts out momentarily.


----------



## jimisandman (Nov 27, 2019)

Scaramanga said:


> It's not really a defect, just physics. The further north you are of the equator, the more dependant you are on a clear line of sight south. It works great in Seattle, but if I get close to a big building or go under a bridge it cuts out momentarily.


Thank you for that information. Bummer that it is that choppy just by being in the area of something more than 20 feet high.


----------

